# Spaulted sweet bay, Holly,Oak&redbud



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 26, 2009)

A blown over sweet bay from Charlie stayed alive till 07 cut early 09 after laying on the woods floor and I notices a black mold that looks like char from a lightning strike 

I am pretty sure it is a sweet bay magnolia, 













http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n13/ROOTSXROCKS/WOOD milling/a54151cb.jpg


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 26, 2009)

and a few thin boards I cut out





THis is a piece of redbud it takes a nice shine with little effort tends to split when drying but not to bad. real pretty cats eye effect. 
I should get a better picture


A real pretty effect the white on the dark oak burl but the white softens a lot. for some reason I want to inlay a buffalo with this. set some of it is very curly and tight spiraled


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 27, 2009)

nice work.how was that sweet bay to cut,looks kinda hairy with those bug holes.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 27, 2009)

It was really pretty smooth when spinning fast. 
But it was nasty when I uncovered the holes and the Grubs came flying out fat and juicy right in the face.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 28, 2009)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> It was really pretty smooth when spinning fast.
> But it was nasty when I uncovered the holes and the Grubs came flying out fat and juicy right in the face.



lol,nothing like high speed splatter!


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep, and it was a good thing too it made me put on my safety goggles


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 28, 2009)

love my splatter shield,lol i was doing some pens from wormy holly,and hit a couple grubs.

i noticed you kept the worm "dust" in some of the track holes,i like that, i harden mine with ca glue.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 29, 2009)

It depends on the hole wither I clean out the worm crap or not, sometimes I wonder if the holes are left full by the grub or wither they fill with shavings from the turning.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work, glad it was only a grub that hit you.


----------

